# Pumpkin/Probiotic



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I know pumpkin added to food is supposed to help firm things up. Does a probiotic essentially do the same thing? I know it aids with digestion, but is the same or better than pumpkin? Thanks everyone


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a little article http://maggiesfoodsforpets.com/2014...-a-look-at-probiotics-prebiotics-and-pumpkin/

Personally, I give my dogs a probiotic/prebiotic daily, and pumpkin only if a problem arises or I'm switching foods, feeding them something raw with little bone, etc. Probiotics do help create firm and consistent stool like pumpkin, and aid in digestion over all, but they're more of a long term, health-conscious thing versus feeding pumpkin when the splats hit.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

What brand of pre and probiotic do you use?


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I order them from chewy because I get my food from them too. I use this.

http://www.chewy.com/dog/naturvet-digestive-enzymes-plus/dp/48757

For prebiotics I use more natural things. Sometimes I will crush up garlic, sometimes I will puree up some asparagus, etc. It should be noted though that prebiotics are only recommended for dogs that have a fit digestive tract because while they feed the good bacteria, they can also feed the bad. So dogs with IBD or bacterial overgrowth shouldn't have prebiotics.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

How much asparagus or garlic do you give? My guy has no known issues, I just know probiotics are a healthy choice so I am starting to look into it. Thanks everyone for all of your help.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

It's the same with my dogs, I do it just like a daily vitamin type of deal to promote good health in general.

Here's a site I use to calculate how much to give. I haven't found very reliable info on exactly what amount (like how many grams) of prebiotics for dogs, so I just go off the human version because my dogs are all the weight of a small adult. It also shows you other foods that are high in prebiotics.

https://www.prebiotin.com/foods-containing-prebiotics/

100 grams of asparagus is roughly 5 grams of prebitoics, and 100 grams of garlic is roughly 17 grams of prebiotics. I usually aim for about 8 grams of prebiotics a day. Garlic can be toxic to dogs if you surpass 15g/kg is what I've found through research. That's why I don't use solely garlic, but it does also help keep fleas, ticks, and bugs in general away from them as well. For asparagus, I feed my 100lb dog a little less than 1/4 of a pound or a few stalks depending on how big they are. But I puree them up otherwise I don't know how well they are really being digested. If your dog won't eat it you can add some chicken broth to it. My dogs eat the garlic no problem though.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I appreciate all of your help. My dog is about 65 pounds so a medium sized guy. I'll have to get the probiotics with my next chewy order. Have you used any other types or just the one you linked to? And you give your dogs prebiotics along with the probiotic/enzyme powder daily? Thank you again.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I have tried Probiotic Miracle, and have one of my dogs on the Enzyme miracle. The Naturvet is just more cost effective and convenient since I already use chewy, and the results were the same if not better. I just started the Enzyme miracle to see if it will help my one dog who is prone to yeast infections because supposedly it helps break down yeast and toxins, but I can't say if it had aided her digestion yet.

I've heard good things about the FortiFlora by Purina, but haven't tried it yet because I try to avoid that company


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree about Purina. I will definitely be getting some probiotics. If I give him salmon oil with his meal, should I be worried at all about any effects with adding the probiotics/enzyme?? Thank you again for all of your help!!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

No problem  I'm no expert, but I've done a lot of research about this stuff. At least the random knowledge about vitamins and supplements for dogs crammed in my head can go to use occasionally.

I give salmon or pollock oil a few times a week too. There's no reaction so you're good there. But if you are going to give salmon oil daily, you may want to see how much vitamin E his kibble has to find out if you should think about supplementing vitamin E, as salmon oil can deplete vitamin E.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I will have to take a look and see. He is on Orijen puppy food. Looking through other posts, I've seen they have salmon oil with Vitamin E to balance things out. I will look more into that as well.


----------



## DaveInChicago (Jan 27, 2015)

sydneynicole said:


> I order them from chewy because I get my food from them too. I use this.
> 
> http://www.chewy.com/dog/naturvet-digestive-enzymes-plus/dp/48757
> 
> For prebiotics I use more natural things. Sometimes I will crush up garlic, sometimes I will puree up some asparagus, etc. It should be noted though that prebiotics are only recommended for dogs that have a fit digestive tract because while they feed the good bacteria, they can also feed the bad. So dogs with IBD or bacterial overgrowth shouldn't have prebiotics.


You're feeding garlic to your dog???

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/foods-are-hazardous-dogs

All close members of the onion family (shallots, onions, garlic, scallions, etc.) contain compounds that can damage dogs’ red blood cells if ingested in sufficient quantities. A rule of thumb is “the stronger it is, the more toxic it is.” Garlic tends to be more toxic than onions, on an ounce-for-ounce basis. While it’s uncommon for dogs to eat enough raw onions and garlic to cause serious problems, exposure to concentrated forms of onion or garlic, such as dehydrated onions, onion soup mix or garlic powder, may put dogs at risk of toxicosis. The damage to the red blood cells caused by onions and garlic generally doesn’t become apparent until three to five days after a dog eats these vegetables. Affected dogs may seem weak or reluctant to move, or they may appear to tire easily after mild exercise. Their urine may be orange-tinged to dark red in color. These dogs should be examined by a veterinarian immediately. In severe cases, blood transfusions may be needed.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

DaveInChicago said:


> You're feeding garlic to your dog???
> 
> https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/foods-are-hazardous-dogs
> 
> .



It's a debatable topic. Feel free to have your opinion. I have mine. If you google articles against feeding garlic that is what you'll find - if you google articles pro-garlic feeding, that's what you will find.

Garlic in high doses - bad. Your article says "If ingested in sufficient quantities." Water can kill humans in sufficient quantities. Like I said further up in the thread, I only use it occasionally and I stay well below the highest dose dogs are known to be able to take safely. A lot of people give their dogs garlic as flea prevention regularly though, with no ill effects. Is it possible to overdose if you are careless? Yes. Which again is why I mentioned the toxicity component earlier in this thread.


----------



## PaddiB (Aug 8, 2014)

Long before there was commercial dog food, dogs ate what we ate, they ate parts of meats we didn't eat, they ate all sorts of things...they probably never had the same meal twice. I sometimes wonder if humans have created the frequency of "delicate tummies" in dogs we hear so much about. The whole "balanced diet" thing is a marketing term to corporations. My dogs eat twice a day, and every meal they have is a little different. They get a lot of fish, they get a lot of real meat, they get veggies...pork, chicken, beef, lamb...I buy on sale. The thing they love the best? Fish! 

I think if our dogs eat like we do, a varied diet, their gut becomes stronger, there is no need for probiotics. I never have to worry about upset tummies due to travel or different water or panic because I can't get a particular kibble....I use mid-level kibbles (I think it is highway robbery the prices the "elite" dog foods demand we pay) and take delight in cooking up a weeks worth of beef/pork/chicken/offal stews, buying cheap fish, all with some veggies, including pumpkin (they occasionally get pumpkin not just because of the ocassional upset, but simply because they seem to love the taste), and yes they get yogurt and cottage cheese, etc as well...heck, the dogs never know what yummies await them!

Treats are big fat whole carrots, or bananas, and I can't enjoy melon, an orange or grapefruit without sharing. Bones are actual real marrow or knuckle bones, raw. A creative diet is never a bad thing.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> What brand of pre and probiotic do you use?


I actually get mine from the human health food stores. It's the same thing, just give the child dose, and if your health stores are anything like mine, you can often get bottles of probiotics that have passed the official expiration date for super cheap. They're still good for at least 9 months after the expiration date, but the health food stores have to take them off the shelves once the expiration date is up. My health food store has a section with all the products that have passed the expiration dates, and I can get a $40 bottle of acidophilus (probiotic) there for $5.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

So you just read the label and give the child dosage? What do you do if it's a gel tab?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

dmykins said:


> So you just read the label and give the child dosage? What do you do if it's a gel tab?


I've never seen any in a gel tab, they've always come in either little pills or in powder form. Either way, I just read the dosage instructions and give the child dosage, either by dropping the pill in his food or sprinkling the powder over it. My holistic vet recommended I get my supplements from the health stores instead of the pet versions. It's the same thing, but much cheaper.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

That's great. Any specific brand that is your go to?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope, I get whichever is in the expired section, lol.


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I will be going to a health food store tomorrow to see what they have. Thanks!!


----------

